# Lyndoch Vines "Class B" Shares



## irenebrisbane (30 November 2008)

We would be interested to hear from anyone "out there" who may have purchased shares in Lyndoch Vines South Australia, an off-shoot of Barossa Vines.  We hold "class B" shares, whatever that might mean.  Many thanks.


----------

